# Railroad Modeling University -- Jan 17, 2015 @ Charlotte, NC



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Railroad Modeling University* is a regional one-day coursework and clinics program operated by the *Carolina Southern Division*. Registration is $10 ($15 for your family).

Where: Charlotte, NC at Northside Baptist Church
When: January 17, 2015 @ 9:00am to 4:00pm
Register: http://carolinasouthern.org/RMUmain.htm

Courses include:


The ABCs of Scenery
Basic Model Railroading
Make-and-Take Scenery Clinic (3 hour clinic)
Track & Wheels - Making it Work
Laying and Ballasting Track
How to Use an Electrical Meter
Soldering
Timetables and Train Orders
Tips and Tricks from a Master Model Railroader
Light, Sound, and Action from a Master Model Railroader
LED Lighting
Introduction to JMRI (Q&A)
Signaling Your Layout
Realistic Model Railroad Operations
Hand Laid Turnouts














































In addition to a full day of classes, we are proud to present some special features for the 2015 edition of CSD's RMU: 

Our special guest featured speaker will be Robin Frye. Robin spent many years as the Performance Director for the Red Unit of Ringling Brothers, Barnum and Bailey Circus. In his retirement years he as been building an amazing collection of circus trains of several eras. He will share his masterpieces with us as well as fascinating and amusing stories of 'Life on the Red Train'. 
Again this year, the CSD TRAIN DOCTOR will be in the house. You can bring your problem railcar or locomotive with you (limited to two per person) and receive expert diagonsis to get it in top shape and running again.










*Whether you're O, HO, N, or any other scale, and whether you are a beginner or have 40 years experience, you can get your questions answered at RMU. Where else are you going to get all this for $10?*


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I was there.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Southern said:


> I was there.


What did you think of it?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I like most of the classes. One of them was not named correctly, so it was not what i expected. I have attended the past three year and I plan to keep going every year.


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

Southern said:


> I like most of the classes. One of them was not named correctly, so it was not what i expected. I have attended the past three year and I plan to keep going every year.


Glad to hear it. I know two of the classes got swapped out because Jack Parker (who has an incredible layout that he's been building now for 50 years in two trailers) arrived a bit late.

I've sent you a PM.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Southern said:


> I like most of the classes. One of them was not named correctly, so it was not what i expected. I have attended the past three year and I plan to keep going every year.


Do you get a diploma or degree?
Not bad at all.
Nice price tag too.:smilie_daumenpos:

Everyone can learn something.

Has anyone who has attended the event ever brought in something to be looked at? Fixed?

That is a great ideal, especially for beginners.
But like I said everyone could probably learn something.
And a great price too.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

I haven't personally brought in anything to be looked at, but I know the two guys who ran the clinic and they're very good. They had a DC/DCC test track (3 foot railroad!) that could be run in NCE or EasyDCC so engines could be reprogrammed as needed. Most engines seemed to need cleaning and/or the removal of excess gunk/lube.

They had to put a limit on only two cars this year as someone brought four cars last year!


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I think some of these folks were at the Amherst Railroad Hobby Show in Springfield Mass this past weekend. If it was, they were very good. Clear and thorough. My 11 years old son sat through 4 hours of clinics and loved them.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Do you have to stand in the corner with a pointed cap bearing a large D if you get the DCC programming wrong?


----------



## feldon30 (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL no. Most of the folks in the club are extremely patient. At least they have been with my zillion questions.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Cycleops said:


> Do you have to stand in the corner with a pointed cap bearing a large D if you get the DCC programming wrong?


*No, there a lot of great people in the Carolina Southern division of the NMRA. All of the attending persons are welcome and no scores are kept. I learned how to grow grass.*


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Cycleops said:


> Do you have to stand in the corner with a pointed cap bearing a large D if you get the DCC programming wrong?


Sorry, I was just being facetious.


----------

